# Angelguide



## Robby1979 (16. November 2007)

Hy wollte mal frage ob es irgendwo eine Auflistung gibt wo man ab welchen Skill angeln kann.zb(Zangarmaschen 305 usw)


----------



## Nolamé (16. November 2007)

Würde dir empfehlen, einfach Cartographer runterzuladen; soweit ich weiß, ist da ein Mod mit drin, der dir anzeigt, welchen Angelskill du in welchen Gebieten brauchst. (Kann auch sein, dass man sich den nochmal extra holen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

LG


----------



## Robby1979 (16. November 2007)

Aha ja thx für die Info mir wer trotzdem lieber so ein Guide wo man alle Gebiete aufgelistet hat wie gesagt hab schon durchgestöbert aber noch nix gefunden.


----------



## bogus666 (16. November 2007)

Das duerfte dir eventuell weiterhelfen: http://www.capsu.org/wow/skill_and_location.html#locations


----------



## Robby1979 (16. November 2007)

Ah nice thx genau so was hab ich gesucht danke.


----------



## Pomela (17. November 2007)

Grundsätzlich: Angelskill:5=Level der Mobs in dem Gebiet, wo du noch Punkte bekommst


----------



## MikkeyDee (17. November 2007)

Auch eine recht umfangreiche Seite rund um's WoW Angeln findet man unter http://www.schneehasen.org/Angeln.htm


----------



## Bl4ze (18. November 2007)

http://www.think-strange.de/imbablog/guide...angeln-bis-300/


----------



## Ice-Tea-Men (28. November 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Angelskill:5=Level der Mobs in dem Gebiet, wo du noch Punkte bekommst



inkorrekt du kannst bis 375 in og beim teich angeln skilln ..... bzw natürlich Sw.
ich glaube du meinst wann man in dem gebiet angeln kann aber effektiv den skill steigern geht am schnellsten in einer hauptstadt da es beim skillen einfach nur darauf ankommt möglichst oft irgendwas aus dem wasser zu ziehen und misses in höheren gebieten erschweren das effektive skilln


----------



## Undeathjenna (4. Dezember 2007)

so, den letzten Beitrag zu lesen kostete mich doch einiges an Konzentration da er ohne punkt und koma geschrieben wurde. ^^
Also ich hab mit meinem ehemaligem Main die Erfahrung gemacht das es in den jeweiligen Questgebieten eigentlich ganz gut geht mit dem skillen.
Hab heute morgen begonnen mit meinem jetzigem Main begonnen zu angeln und werde wahrscheinlich auch wieder in die jeweiligen Gebiete zurück reisen und dort immer weiter skillen. Es gibt nämlich doch ein paar Fische die doch ihren Reiz zum verkaufen oder weiterverarbeiten haben. Ausserdem lockert ein bisserl rumreísen das langweilige angeln ^^

mfg


----------



## Pomela (4. Dezember 2007)

Ice-Tea-Men schrieb:


> aber effektiv den skill steigern geht am schnellsten in einer hauptstadt da es beim skillen einfach nur darauf ankommt möglichst oft irgendwas aus dem wasser zu ziehen und misses in höheren gebieten erschweren das effektive skilln



Dieser Aussage wiederspreche ich. Auch Angeln skillen sollte effektiv sein und in Gebieten, die dem aktuellen Angellevel entsprechen, steige ich mit einer geringeren Anzahl von Fischen schneller auf als in einer Hauptstadt, in deren Gewässer ich wesentlich mehr Fische für 1 Punkt herausholen müsste.


----------



## Maternus (5. Dezember 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage wiederspreche ich. Auch Angeln skillen sollte effektiv sein und in Gebieten, die dem aktuellen Angellevel entsprechen, steige ich mit einer geringeren Anzahl von Fischen schneller auf als in einer Hauptstadt, in deren Gewässer ich wesentlich mehr Fische für 1 Punkt herausholen müsste.



Ist definitiv falsch. Ich habe jetzt drei Chars auf Angeln 375 gebracht, 2 davon während des normalen Levelns und einer in SW. Pro Skillpunkt ist eine bestimmte Anzahl Fänge zu erzielen, diese steigt mit höherem Angelskill dann erheblich an. Bei 370 sind es zB 14 Fische, egal wo.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Dezember 2007)

Maternus schrieb:


> Ist definitiv falsch. Ich habe jetzt drei Chars auf Angeln 375 gebracht, 2 davon während des normalen Levelns und einer in SW. Pro Skillpunkt ist eine bestimmte Anzahl Fänge zu erzielen, diese steigt mit höherem Angelskill dann erheblich an. Bei 370 sind es zB 14 Fische, egal wo.



was auch genauso stimmt. hab paar mal mitgezählt. sind durchweg 10-14 fische egal wo man angelt.


----------



## Pomela (5. Dezember 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was auch genauso stimmt. hab paar mal mitgezählt. sind durchweg 10-14 fische egal wo man angelt.



ich hab noch nen Char, der nicht angeln kann und werde das morgen früh testen...


----------



## Maternus (6. Dezember 2007)

Gerade durch Zufall hier gefunden:



> Je nach dem wie hoch die Fertigkeit bereits ist werden immer mehr Fische benötigt um einen weiteren Punkt aufzusteigen. Hier eine Übersicht:
> _Skill_ : _Fisch benötigt_
> 1 - 87: 1
> 88 -112: 2
> ...


----------



## Pomela (7. Dezember 2007)

Hab gestern ausprobiert... es stimmt...

Angeln ganz neu gelernt und mich dann in OG an den Teich gestellt.

4 glänzende Schmuckstücke hab ich gebraucht, ab Skill 75 entkommen keine Fische mehr.

0-75 76 Fische in ca 45Mins
76-100 40 Fische in ca 20Mins
101-150 91 Fische in ca 45Mins
151-175 99 Fische in ca 35Mins


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2007)

Dann sind ja alle Unklarheiten beseitigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (7. Dezember 2007)

jo danke.. und hab auch gleich deinen gefundenen Angelguide in meiner Sig verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louanafeuer (19. Januar 2008)

MikkeyDee schrieb:


> Auch eine recht umfangreiche Seite rund um's WoW Angeln findet man unter http://www.schneehasen.org/Angeln.htm






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau das was ich gesucht habe!!

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## dahero (22. Januar 2008)

kann man in der Sengenden Schlucht angeln? wenn ja wo?

Zitat: 

 Die sengende Schlucht  	 43-50  	 Umkämpft  	 210 - 250


----------



## dahero (23. Januar 2008)

dahero schrieb:


> kann man in der Sengenden Schlucht angeln? wenn ja wo?
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> Die sengende Schlucht  	 43-50  	 Umkämpft  	 210 - 250



Frage besteht immernoch - Wo kann man in der Sengend Schlucht angeln? - Das Zitat ist vom Schneehasen Angelguide.


----------



## Undeathjenna (24. Januar 2008)

Scheinbar weiß es keiner. Sonst hättest Antwort bekommen. -.-


----------



## Sh!roX (24. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> jo danke.. und hab auch gleich deinen gefundenen Angelguide in meiner Sig verlinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sehe keine Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Juni 2008)

Tach,

gibt es bei wow-europe keine Auflistung wo man welche Fische angeln kann ?

So wie es bei Bergbau ist. Oder bin ich blind und seh das nirgends ?


----------



## Thaielb (30. Juni 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> gibt es bei wow-europe keine Auflistung wo man welche Fische angeln kann ?
> 
> So wie es bei Bergbau ist. Oder bin ich blind und seh das nirgends ?




Habe ich auch nicht gefunden.  Denke aber auch, dass das nichts bringen würde, außer bei den besonderen Fischen, d. h. Deviatfisch, Steinschuppenaal, etc. Info darüber bekommst Du in der Gegenstandsdatenbank hier.

Alle anderen konnte ich bisher überall finden, z. B. öliges Schwarzmaul oder Feuerflossenschnapper. Allerdings gibt es bestimmte Gegenden, wo man diese in Schwärmen und damit mit einer Fangquote von ca. 80% findet, z. B: Dunkelküste für Schwarmäuler und Sumpfland für Feuerschnapper.
Ansonsten variieren die Tiere nur danach, wieviel Gesundheit sie herstellen können. Da gilt je höher das Gebiet desto größer die Anzahl der Lebenspunkte.


----------



## Solfar (11. Juli 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: Angelskill:5=Level der Mobs in dem Gebiet, wo du noch Punkte bekommst



oder für für ganzfaule wie ich einer bin............"LocationFU" das zeigt dir auch den benötigten Angelskill des Gebietes an


----------



## Aruena (14. Juli 2008)

MikkeyDee schrieb:


> Auch eine recht umfangreiche Seite rund um's WoW Angeln findet man unter http://www.schneehasen.org/Angeln.htm




geniale Seite.. alles was man übers Angeln bei wow wissen muss findet man hier.. hat mir gut geholfen !


----------

